# Mike Senior Moderator



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's a test run in Poplar , take a look at them and then we can talk about them. 

I know you said you wanted white pine BUT....
All items are 1/2" x 7.5" x 11.5 " white Poplar, White Pine just can't hold the edge.

NOTE***** the last 3 pictures is what it would like if I INVERT your pattern.
 Most of my parts stick out from my body and in your pattern they sink in  



Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

*OH WOW* . That is really awesome Bob!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark

It's a fun toy and one of my best toys so far 

Bj 

It would take me weeks to make one and the machine can do it in about 30 mins. or so.
Plus it's fun to see what Mike looks like 
Your NEXT BUD.. Bj 




Mark said:


> *OH WOW* . That is really awesome Bob!!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bj, do you think you post a couple pics of the machine in action? Just a couple throwing some chips.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

I could but all you would see would be the router head move a bit, no real chips just saw dust on the bottom of the machine..
But tell you what they have a video at the site below that will show it at work.

http://www.carvewright.com/video.html

Bj 



Dr.Zook said:


> Bj, do you think you post a couple pics of the machine in action? Just a couple throwing some chips.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thanks Bj*

Thanks Bj. Took a look. Fast little sucker. If I remember right, you said the card was hard to get out?   The man in the demo didn't seem to have any trouble.  Maybe you're not holding you mouth right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

But he didn't have saw dust all over it, I think I'm going to find some of the little rubber things you put on your fingers, I'm not sure what they call them but I'm sure Office Max will know what I mean  when I say I want some rubbers for my fingers    LOL,,, I hope they have the right size.  

Bj 




Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks Bj. Took a look. Fast little sucker. If I remember right, you said the card was hard to get out?   The man in the demo didn't seem to have any trouble.  Maybe you're not holding you mouth right.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's some machine Bob,There's no doubt who the handsome hulk and his wife are.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I see your point about more contrast before doing the set up in the software. I agree that the images need to be inverted. Seeing the resulting carving makes all the difference, far better than viewing with the lighting direction tool. The results from that test cut are still worthwhile. The reason I specified 1/2" thick Pine was the thought that it would be inexpensive and easy to use for a simple box lid. If you make and send me the Routerforums sign I will attach it to my Router Workshop table that I use for demonstrations.

By way of explanation to other members I downloaded the software and experimented by importing a photo of my wife Sue and I in JPG format. I then emailed BJ the resulting instruction file for the machine and he ran the image on some scrap poplar. By manipulating the photo into a high contrast black and white photo the results would be better, a clearer better defined image. For those who want to know what the original photo looked like here it is:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's the file and picture I will use.
board size is 1/2" x 7.5 x 12.5 let me know if you want to resize the board/picture to ???
If I tell the machine NOT to stay under the rollers the picture will be just a bit smaller in size,,, and it will resize it to the board size.(center it to the board)

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

Here you go , All I need is your address and I will drop it/them in the mail. 
I will send the other one also, in Poplar you may be able to use it in a project.

This time I use some nice 7/16" thick x 9 7/16" x 12.5 Walnut , it should make a nice box lid 
You get to do the fine sanding and a bit of clean up  

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work BJ, looks good!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

It's a GREAT machine  and it's so quick  pictures take a bit of time but signs are duck soup, just about anthing you can think up it will do, computers are great ...now I just need one to cook dinner without my fine touch... 

Bj 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

Is that you & the Boss with all that 'white' hair??  

Looking good!

I would think a High Contrast drawing / picture would 'carve' better...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
Nope that's Mike and his BOSS ( I think that's his BOSS) 

"High Contrast drawing"= to much background noise that way  it needs to be white, the best is without any background items at all..what the program sees it will carve , like dots,holes,ear rings,pattern on the wall,etc. the neg. image will wipe some of that out but not all.

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> Is that you & the Boss with all that 'white' hair??
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike said:


> If you make and send me the Routerforums sign I will attach it to my Router Workshop table that I use for demonstrations.


Maybe you'll have it in time for next months meeting in Howell..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> Nope that's Mike and his BOSS ( I think that's his BOSS)
> 
> "High Contrast drawing"= to much background noise that way  it needs to be white, the best is without any background items at all..what the program sees it will carve , like dots,holes,ear rings,pattern on the wall,etc. the neg. image will wipe some of that out but not all.
> ...


Bob,

Couldn't you edit the pics. and remove all background noise?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Don't hold your breath on that one ,It's a BIG sign ...  Maybe Charles M. can make that one..and add his add to it as well...(Freud Router Bits)


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I could but that's alot of Work and I do it for the fun of it.
I like to play with wood not pictures/photos      not my bag  


Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> Couldn't you edit the pics. and remove all background noise?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, The board size should be about right. I want to maintain a 3/4" "frame" around the photo. I would then taper the top ends down to 3/8" from this 3/4" "frame" for sort of a pyramid look. The reason I selected 3/4" was to have plenty of material for the hinges/screws to secure in. Any thoughts on this? I am going to investigate the shipping methods to see what is the best way to safely and inexpensively ship this. I have some very nice wood I can size and ship. Have you tried the machine on any of the very hard woods yet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I would recommend makiing the box the normal way But put in a dado around the inside the box that would hold the new walnut top (insert type) because the new part is 7/16 " thick it should look great as a lid insert type, then once you have the lid glued in place band saw or slot the top off and then put in the hidden type hinges in place.(round Barrel type hinges) (3/8" OD) Rockler for about 8.oo per pair.
NOTE*** because the lid is only 7/16" thick and it is only 1/8" thick in the center (low spots) of the craving it will need all the support it can get with the dado slots.\ maybe a 1/4" wide rabbit around the lid to help with the support but then it's hard to hide that type of joint if it's off by .005 or more.

I use Bob and Ricks way on many of the boxes I make, with the dado on the outside of the box and on the inside of the box for a lip for the top once it opens but the type can't take on any hinges, I should say it can but it's tricky the lip can't be more the 1/8" max on both parts, if you use a 1/4" bit to put in the dado it works but it needs to be dead on and then use the SMALL barrel type hinges.

Hardwood I have tried, Oak,Walnut, the real nasty particle board,the nasty MDF, Poplar,Maple, I have some cherry but have not tried it yet..
I have almost all of them in 1/4",3/8".1/2",3/4",1", and some in 1 1/4" thick and in 6" to 12" wide boards most of them are about 8ft to 10ft long the norm.

I think the best way to ship them is via. US Mail I will just drop and wrap them up and slip them into the box. 

Just need your address and they are on the way 

Bj 




Mike said:


> BJ, The board size should be about right. I want to maintain a 3/4" "frame" around the photo. I would then taper the top ends down to 3/8" from this 3/4" "frame" for sort of a pyramid look. The reason I selected 3/4" was to have plenty of material for the hinges/screws to secure in. Any thoughts on this? I am going to investigate the shipping methods to see what is the best way to safely and inexpensively ship this. I have some very nice wood I can size and ship. Have you tried the machine on any of the very hard woods yet?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

PM sent. Hinges are not required, and the "Magic box" method will work fine. I have some nice quilted maple that should create a wonderful surround for a walnut insert.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Got the PM and will ship to that address..

Here's link to some small magnetics I use all the time,they work great,I use the 1/8" dia. ones and the 1/4" dia. alot of the time, it keeps the lid down without any hinges or latch,a little hole and some glue and your done. 
I use one in the top (lid) and one in the main box the norm. 
I also use a dowel centers to get the holes just right.(on center)

He will sell you just what you need no min. buy. 
K&J Magnetics - Products
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10

The Maple should look great, be sure to send me a snapshot once you have it done, or post it on the forum 

Bj 




Mike said:


> PM sent. Hinges are not required, and the "Magic box" method will work fine. I have some nice quilted maple that should create a wonderful surround for a walnut insert.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I could but that's alot of Work and I do it for the fun of it.
> I like to play with wood not pictures/photos      not my bag
> ...



Bob,

If you want to email the pic to me, I will see what I can do to blank-out the background for you...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Go back up in this post to number #9 Mike did post the snapshot of him and Sue, that's the picture he used to make the MPC I got from him.

Just open it and right click on it and select save as on your PC.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very good, Bob...
I'll see what I can do & get it back to you... (when I can... asap)

Don't hold your breath though... I work slow around here... why rush?

I don't like to RUSH anymore...  

DO YOU WANT IT "WHITE"???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, there is no reason to work on the photo. BJ has made the test and finish cut for me. The Router Forums banner sign is the one to play with. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Gray Scale works best 

No Rush  I'm not going to make anymore of that one, It was a one time thing. 
BUT it would be nice to see what you come up with, playing with some ones picture is not my bag .  now if it did it for money well I would do the work but a freebe no way, plus it's fun for me and not a job and I don't want to make them for sale .

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/4323-looking-glue-pot-2.html#post41554


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, is there anything you would like a photo of to work with? I have taken some excellent shots over the years.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Not yet but thanks, I have been downloading tons of PTN and MPC files to use at this point...  I also download a great PDF file you may want to take a look at.

VA 3D Collection.pdf google it and then download it ,it's a 9.7mb. file.

Many like the one below ▼ in the PDF file.. 
----------------

MIKE ▼

NEAT picture and a Neat sign ,I need to make a Weather Station Like that ONE  With my luck the ROCK would be gone all the time  some one walking off with it. 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Gray Scale works best
> 
> ...


OK... I won't waste time on doing if you're not going to use it... (just picture it gray or lt. gray...)

If decide on the pic you want, & it needs retouching, let me know...

The router sign appears to have a solid background already... unless you want it a different color... (??) The pic at the top of this forum page??

Later...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

That's the one it looks clean but it's not, or to say it's not a clean snapshot
Note the letters in the forground and Bob with a black eye that will carve out like a hole or to say low spot under his eye.

see below

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> OK... I won't waste time on doing if you're not going to use it... (just picture it gray or lt. gray...)
> 
> If decide on the pic you want, & it needs retouching, let me know...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

Maybe Mark, Bob, or Rick, etc. have a larger, better quality picture??

That picture is really too small to enlarge and expect to get any decent quality left of it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the package arrived today, thaink you very much! The crack in the walnut spread in shipping, almost 3/4 of the length of the board. I am going to carefully split it the rest of the way and then glue it. I am confident I can hide any trace when done. I think this will be a very nice box when done. Thanks again!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike, you'er welcome

Glad you got it ,, dam wood is always trying to come apart, it's never dry or dead. 
Do you have some thick super glue ,if so I have used it and it works well in cracks.

But you may want to put in a wooden sq. dowel pin, from the back side, that's to say a 1/8" wide slot and about 1/4" deep and about 1" long and then press the pin into the slot with a bit of glue on it, (across the grain) one made from Walnut would work well, but trying to open the split/crack is always nasty, just will not go back the same way as it was. 

I'm looking forward to seeing a snapshot or two after you have it done 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's going on 15 days,,, still in a hold pattern waiting to see your box with the walnut lid.
  

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not procrastinating BJ, I've just been too busy putting out lifes small fires to work on it. After a 3 week battle with chronic bronchitus I'm still dealing with a severe sinus infection and my second batch of antibiotics, a second trip to the Dr and a search for a new job. I'm winning slowly; tonight I am putting together a roller cabinet with the right tools for a new job I start tomorrow. Thursday night I am doing a router demonstration for the Livingston County Woodworkers Guild, and I spent a great deal of time preparing for it so both new and seasoned woodworkers would enjoy it. One of the topics will be the new CNC home routing machines both home built and the CarveWright/CompuCarve designs. AxlMyk and other members of the group will get to see the excellent results you got with my photo. Rick will be doing a Shop Talk audio blog with the group while I am there.
A bit more time and you will see the results, be patient.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Ok, will do....my brother has had that nasty bronchitus for about 3 weeks and it's nasty stuff , his nose is running all the time and like you he has been on antibiotics all that time with not luck yet...the doc took him off the antibiotics and put him on ibuprofen and that helped alot....

Have fun with the show and good luck with the new job 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's now going on 45 days  

I know the new job is holding you back but now would be a good time to get that box done  so you can enter it in Bob's contest ,but it maybe just a bit late but I just now recalled the lid today .. 



================



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> It's going on 15 days,,, still in a hold pattern waiting to see your box with the walnut lid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi BJ, Doyle here.
Looking good, one question; is the computer part easy enough for anyone?
Take care.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

Yep, the software anyone can run/use, it's takes a bit of a learning curve but anyone can have it down in no time...  


==========


Doyle said:


> Hi BJ, Doyle here.
> Looking good, one question; is the computer part easy enough for anyone?
> Take care.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am building a jewelry box for my mother to hang her many assorted bracelets in. I am using the carving of my wife and I for the door. I am stuck between a 3 or 4 tier design and looking at hardware, studying dispay cases and trying to figure out how to make this work. Once I have the design worked out it will fly together. Look for the finished project within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Making these is something I do for my own pleasure. I have a lot of money invested in the machine and I do not carve these for sale. If anybody has questions about how to work the machine I will be happy to answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's me again ,,, LOL 
Still in a holding pattern waiting to see your box/jewelry box 


http://www.routerforums.com/43674-post37.html
http://www.routerforums.com/48312-post39.html
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/4477-mike-senior-moderator-2.html


==============



Mike said:


> I am building a jewelry box for my mother to hang her many assorted bracelets in. I am using the carving of my wife and I for the door. I am stuck between a 3 or 4 tier design and looking at hardware, studying dispay cases and trying to figure out how to make this work. Once I have the design worked out it will fly together. Look for the finished project within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know BJ. I have not been able to spend any time in the shop and it is making me crazy. Woodworking is my therapy to sooth the savage beast. It looks like this weekend I will be able to get at it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just asking ,, did you get your box done ?,, I may have missed your post on it..

I sure would like to see it .. 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/cnc-routing/5215-mike-senior-moderator-6541.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/4477-mike-senior-moderator-2.html

============


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

This came across my mind and I was checking to see if you got it done yet.. ???


==================


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, I have put this off for an eternity because of the crack in the walnut. I have been so worried about stain and finish weeping into it and ruining the great job you did with it. I am taking it to Woodcraft in the morning and will go with whatever they suggest to repair the crack; I am guessing the hypodermic injection CA glue. You will see it with finish before the end of the week. I think my solution to the jewelry box problem will be pleasing to the eye and perform well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Still in hold pattern  I know it's cold outside but it keeps running around in my head,,    you need to fire up that torpedo heater and warm your shop up  .......


=======





Mike said:


> BJ, I have put this off for an eternity because of the crack in the walnut. I have been so worried about stain and finish weeping into it and ruining the great job you did with it. I am taking it to Woodcraft in the morning and will go with whatever they suggest to repair the crack; I am guessing the hypodermic injection CA glue. You will see it with finish before the end of the week. I think my solution to the jewelry box problem will be pleasing to the eye and perform well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Bj, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very true 

====



harrysin said:


> Hey Bj, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP
FOR Mike


======



bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> Still in hold pattern  I know it's cold outside but it keeps running around in my head,,    you need to fire up that torpedo heater and warm your shop up  .......
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are correct BJ, I really do need to do that. The wood finished splitting so the two pieces should be easier to glue up. I will see about it this weekend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike 

Did I miss your post,sorry if I did,, I see it did warm up a bit..

==========



Mike said:


> You are correct BJ, I really do need to do that. The wood finished splitting so the two pieces should be easier to glue up. I will see about it this weekend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I spoke to Mike today and the box is under way.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right you are Harry. I am glad Derek posted the design for the clamping cauls, it will really help in gluing the walnut image which split in half sideways. I have the sides of the box cut from zebrawood with 3/8" box joints. I will be cutting the grooves for the 1/4" baltic birch plywood bottom today. I want the zebrawood to show on the inside and am looking for suggestions on pre finishing the plywood bottom before assembly. At this point I am leaning towards a medium brown felt to compliment the zebrawood and walnut. The plywood is 1/32" under 1/4" so I think I can glue the felt to the plywood and have it fit easily into the grooves for a very clean looking installation. What do you guys think? Photo's of the process will be posted.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike,
Another option instead of felt. Have you tried the spray on flocking? http://www.donjer.com/products.htm
It is kindergarten simple to use and comes in a ton of colors.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes George, I have considered using flocking to finish the entire interior of a box but since this is just the bottom I thought I could easily apply a layer of felt or other fabric to the plywood bottom and it would fit into the groove during assembly. Another thought I had was burlap for a very rustic look.


----------

